# My Shiz



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

hows the quality on the havoc?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

And the thread resurrection award of the year goes tooooo...*drum roll* you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Surprised your happy with the Burton bindings. I've had several over the years and wasn't happy with any. Switched to Ride bindings a few years ago and found them to be more comfortable. I will say the toe-cap strap is an excellent idea though. But as with everything else it's all up to individual rider preference.


----------

